# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Sonda Rozeta i afrohet kometës pas 10 vitesh

## Vinjol

Pas 10 vjetësh dhe 6 miliardë kilometrash të përshkuara në eter, ka arritur fare pranë objektivit, për të tentuar realizimin e detyrës së saj.

Sonda studimore e Agjencisë Europiane të Hapësirës, Rosetta, për herë të parë do të mund të ekzaminojë një objekt të lëvizshëm, duke shënuar kështu projektin më ambicioz të institucionit.

Bëhet fjalë për kometën Çerjumov-Gerasimenko  ose të njohur nga shkencëtarët si objekti 67P. Shpejtësia aktuale e saj është rreth 55 mijë kilometra në orë.

Roseta është parashikuar të fotografojë kometën nga një lartësi prej rreth 100 kilometrash nga sipërfaqja e saj dhe për ta arritur këtë, ka në dispozicion 11 instrumenta, të dhënat e të cilëve do të analizojë për një kohë relativisht të shkurtër.

Për të kursyer energji, Agjencia e mbajti Rosetta-n në letargji për 31 muaj, kur ajo u zgjua në janar të këtij viti.

Më parë, ishte arritur që të fluturoje për një kohë të shkurtër përgjatë trajektorës së këtyre trupave qiellorë.

Kometa në fjalë ka një diametër prej 4 kilometrash dhe si çdo trup tjetër qiellor i kategorisë së saj përbëhet nga akulli, pluhuri dhe gurët.

Kometat qarkojnë në sistemin tonë diellor, dhe jo vetëm  prej shekujsh dhe sipas një teorie ato sollën në Tokë ujin, karbonin dhe elementë të tjerë të nevojshme për jetën.

----------

